# blown r32 just bought



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i bought an r32 a week and a half ago from knight racer on way home started over heat! booked it in to be looked at and have since been told the bottom end has gone so i am now £5600 out of pocket for the car and now facing the cost of a re-build! any ideas on what i can do as i am getting no help out of knight racer at all!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its obviously not fit for purpose so I'd have thought you'd get your money back, hopefully without having to go through the courts 

What did they say when you contacted them?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Was it the one that had "suspected bottom end problem" in the for sale ad?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd make sure you DON'T get charged because as previously said, the car obviously wasnt fit for purpose and its on Knight Racers heads to sort the problem.

At least i know where else NOT to go now.

Good luck.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

nah its not the one thats had suspected bottom end problems! different one!
when contacted all they said was it was sold as seen! so wont even consider giving me my money back!
not even had it 2 weeks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

****s ssake, don't just leap onto the posters word and write off a dealer!

let knight racer respond, and see what the FULL story is

mook


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

they are saying it was dynoed just before and no problem was picked up on


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Just MSN'd him to let him know about the thread...

Knightracer are good guys..


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

under what conditions did the bottom give? 

its possible the block was already weak and on its way out...sometime its pretty impossible to tell without rebuilding first...

Im positively certain Al or Joe wouldnt have sold you it knowing the problem.

Unfortunatly chap, it may well be you who foots the bill in the end.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

> Was it the one that had "suspected bottom end problem" in the for sale ad?


...if this is true....then you bought knowing full well im afraid chap.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

looks like i am gona get stuck with this! only ever drove the car once on the way after purchasing it before problems started


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

it is NOT the one with bottom end trouble that is a different one all together!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

what is it thats gone on the bottom end, bearings ?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

going down to nexus performance shortly as they have got it to find out the details


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

overheating will be due to friction, which means knackered bearings. If you're lucky you can reuse the block, but if you had oiling problems, your bores will be shot and you'll need to overbore and get new pistons to fit.

Don't feel bad - I blew my first engine just ten days into ownership.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Trev,

Sorry to hear that you have a suspected bottom end problem. We are extremely surprised at this and also sorry that you are in this situation.

As I have explained in many emails before, the engine was running very sweet, so sweet that we wanted to book it in for a dyno session to see what kind of power output it had. That was after we agreed on a price and pickup date.

On the morning of your pickup, we had it on the dyno for a session, and it and it produced 427bhp. The mapper had all the readings and checks live at the time, even knock sensors on earphone, so any problems would have been spotted instantly, and we most definately wouldnt have got a power run out of it, here is the graph again..










With it producing a lot more than I advertised it for, I still didnt ask for more money, and still didnt even ask for the extra dyno charges from you (which were for your benefit at the end of the day) because we had previously agreed a price and we dont like going back on our words.

On the day of the pickup, you checked the car with your friend and parted with the cash, we sorted the paperwork and off you went.

You then pm me saying there has been an overheating issue. Of course, we were very surprised by this, as it has been running absolutely fine, with full service, cambelt and tensioner change, there wasnt even a squeek when the engine was running. You suspected a headgasket issue.

Despite it being "sold as seen" we offered you a £200 towards any repairs just to show a bit more of our customer service.

At the time you were very grateful and even said you wasnt holding me responsible for anything as these things can go anytime. And was purely keeping me updating on the situation.

Now you are saying that you've "been told" that there is a suspected bottom end problem.

As you can tell, I'm very surprised this has happened, but it was sold on the usual terms, plus it being a modified vehicle with works done by unknown companies in Japan, plus we dont know how its been driven since it left us, we cannot give you any warranty really. We've already offered you a very generous £200 towards your repairs.

I hope that it was a false alarm, as we simply find it hard believe the bottom end has gone, purely because it ran excellently before.

Regards
Albert and Joe


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

just got it back apparently it is the big end that has gone on it!
just one hell of an expense i dont need! (anybody wanna buy my gts lol help fund this!!!)


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

need to get a new engine! anybody know of anybody who has a good rb26 for sale? or im going to have to re-build the one i have got now!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

as i did tell u at the time it never actuallyy made it all the way home and did overheat on the m25!
so it has actually been undriveable so not had a chance to drive it really!
the guy from nexus performance heard it nocking and said it has just started to go? could this have anything to do with when u had it on the dyno and tuned more power out of it?


knight-racer said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have a suspected bottom end problem. We are extremely surprised at this and also sorry that you are in this situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

this is the other dyno u gave me for the final tune


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Trev,

403bhp was at 1bar
427bhp was at 1.2bar

thats the 2 settings on the boost controller I showed you when you left.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea yea i know was just showing the other graph
know anybody with an engine? can u get parts at trade?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bottom end failure and owning for about a week sounds normal to me,youve pushed it pretty hard and it broke. Im sure it was a few times in the limiter,after then there was a knocking noise and then came the overheating...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

it broke driving it home didnt even get to open it up!
how is this normal?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

What part of "overheating on the way home" did you not understand?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Absolutely no point posting it up on here, although I have complete sympathy for you, you're very unlikely to get a good, legal viewpoint.

'Sold as seen' has not been a legal term for many years, one of few that would stick are ' sold for spares', 'sold for restoration', or similar, (this would obviously be reflected in the price though). The best advice would be go see a solicitor, or trading standards, either one will give you professional legal advice so that you know exactly where you stand.

Let us know how you get on.
Alex B


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> What part of "overheating on the way home" did you not understand?


This applies to everyone.

If you've got nothing constructive to add, don't comment.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello, I would forget about it for a couple of weeks... so you get over the emotional reaction. Then think of ways you can fund the rebuild... then just get involved in the process. You will enjoy sourcing parts and finding a tuner...


just think, after a "relatively" small amount of money and some time you will be in a place where you know that engine and how it all goes together. Your TCO over a 3 year period should come down as you will be able to fix more of it yourself. Off-set that against the cost of the rebuild.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Hello, I would forget about it for a couple of weeks... so you get over the emotional reaction. Then think of ways you can fund the rebuild... then just get involved in the process. You will enjoy sourcing parts and finding a tuner...
> 
> 
> just think, after a "relatively" small amount of money and some time you will be in a place where you know that engine and how it all goes together. Your TCO over a 3 year period should come down as you will be able to fix more of it yourself. Off-set that against the cost of the rebuild.


constructive criticism ! thats what l like to hear.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Why is the oil temp only at 21 and then 19 deg C on the graphs? 

Was it dyno`d cold, twice...?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

could this be a cause i am a bit new to all this


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

G18RST said:


> Why is the oil temp only at 21 and then 19 deg C on the graphs?
> 
> Was it dyno`d cold, twice...?


probably because the oil temp sensor that the dyno uses wasn't attached to the car - 21 degrees would be about room temp. There's no way that could be the actual temp - even if you started the dyno run at 21 degrees, it sure wouldn't be 21 at the end of the pull!!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

aaaahhhh i c


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Just thought it looked abit strange.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I had a prob with both turbos failing on my GTR when i bought it. I did however ensure I got a 3 month warranty from the dealer. I was still unsure of what this was worth so i got hold of trading standards just in case (as it turns out the dealer paid for the repairs in the end). 

I had also financed part of the car. I was told by trading standards i could do the following

1) Ask for the car to be repaired as it was not sold as advertised, ie good working order, xnumber of horsepower etc. This was irrespective of any warranty. To add weight, explain to the finance company i was deferring any payments until the problem is resolved, (the cruical bit here is deferr.. i.e. NOT refusing to pay which is a breach of the finance).

2) I could ask for my money back as it was falsely advertised.. i.e. it didnt have the performance they said as the turbos had failed.

I would contact trading standards thats the easiest way to understand how things lie and the latest in law etc.. Hope this helps


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

i purchased my gtr 4 days before christmas,
modified running roughly the same power etc as yours.,

3 days before christmas it was completely dead.

i rang the company i bought it from who told me it was "sold as seen" "modified car so no warrenty given or implied" sorry about my spelling.

i spoke to a trader friend who told me it wasnt that simple, the vehicle had too be fit for purpose and lasting 1 day didnt quite make the grade, even a modified car has too last more than 24 hrs.

i contacted consumer direct after the festive period who advised me too speak to the trader again and explain they where in breach of some act, "sorry cant remember it now"
they told me too go away, so i called consumer direct again who sent a letter pointing out the facts and 2 days later i was told the trader would cover the cost of a replacement engine.

i took the money, added a bit of my own and had a decent spec engine built

good luck and dont give up easily if everything your saying is 100% truth


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Trev, we can assist you for looking for another engine, if the current one actually turns out to be failing (hopefully it isnt).

The advertised spec was standard, with some mods, but most were guesses made clear in the advert, and the vehicle was priced accordingly.

It turned out to be modified and running 430bhp, but i didnt ask for the price upp'ed to match, it was still only sold based on a standard spec car for the benefit of the buyer, so he got more than what was advertised.

We have tried to be as honest as possible here, and we have no interest in cheating any of our customers, and would appreciate same in return.

Regards


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

help eith sourcing the engine would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

I've now located 2 RB26DETT engines. If I get a chance tomorrow, will go to see them myself, if they are any good, i will let you know then you can check it for yourself Trev. Keep you posted.


----------



## r32 russ (Dec 24, 2006)

dude i feel for you cos it sucks killing your engine! you should consider rebuilding yours tho! its not hard just a little time consuming! As for parts i had to buy a new crank from a company in brighton as for my bearings and gasket kit and uprated con rods i got them from the usa for a real good price! pm me if you would like any help or advice etc! you also have rk tuning just near rayleigh weir and their services are top quality when comes to parts or rebuilds!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

really sorry to hear about your problems mate

i have just bought my R32 and was bricking it that this would happen to me, so i can sympathise.

anyhow i hope you manage to sort something out soon and get a nice motor out of it, 

on another note if your short on money try selling some of the mods on the car or bits and bobs in the garage/house you havent used for years


----------



## Chris K (Jun 26, 2006)

How much would you sell the GTR for in the condition it's in or are you definately going to get it repaired? PM me if interested.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

sorry man id loose too much money to sell it already as i have just paid out 5600 for it!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice to see you and Knight Racer are having sensible dialogue.
Have you weighed up the cost of a replacement engine, which you know as much about as your car against rebuilding the dead engine you have?
The rebuild may be more expensive initially, but at least you will know what you have built and should have reliability.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

huh?
yea rebuilding may be the way! got a guy at nexus performance who can fit a new engine for me but i may well end up rebuilding unless the right engine comes along! just figuring out how much it will cost and how to do it!


----------



## TDraper (May 8, 2004)

Bajie said:


> The rebuild may be more expensive initially, but at least you will know what you have built and should have reliability.


This is the route I'd go personally, as Bajie said you'll know what your getting also if you do go for the rebuild I'd only want to put either nissan or major manufacturer parts in, eg hks, jun,tomei etc, don't be tempted by the cheap parts on ebay 

also I know of a quite a few engines built by Scott @ Nexus and I can highly recommened him.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

RB30 it


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea im thinking a re-build may be in order! wouldnt know where to start though! what do i need?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

trevbwhite said:


> yea im thinking a re-build may be in order! wouldnt know where to start though! what do i need?


strip down first check crank.

one con rod
full set of mains/big end shells
metal headgasket set
rear crank oil seal
lots of gasket gue


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

offering to find you another engine is ok if it,s free,because if the facts are correct as posted by the new owner of the car,you have a legal right of address,under the consumer credit act.if every one acted like night racer (nothing personnel) that means any one can sell a car so long as they dont make a false claim and once you have payed your money and drove out the gate then it,s not there problem if it ****s up.I DONT THINK SO and there offer of addressing the problem with £200 is just an insult.
nothing personnel against night racer but from the facts posted thats how i see it theres to meany people/traders that seem to think if it,s modified they can sell any thing without warranty


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

but who can i contact about it? any ideas?


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

Its quite clear unfortunately, as long as the advert you replied to is in trade then its a trade sale and therefore has to be fit for purpose.

go to trading standards and you will 100% get youre money back (and costs) if you go to court.

I am a trader and so is a very good friend of mine. If you can prove knight racer is trading (which you quite obviosly can) then you have the situation bang to rights. 

You have to give him the option to repair the car first though. you cannot just expect youre money back without a repair taking place.

I have had many many instances of this. If knight racer isnt registered as a trader and is not paying his taxes etc he will want your car repaired with no fuss, i can assure you.

Sorry knight racer no harm meant he just needs to know his rights.

Hope this helps.

Nismo man is completely right.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Because I know Joe I'd guess you ragged it all the way home - well untill you blew it.

There is no way Knight-racer would go rogue-trader, it's their own business, a proper business that they set up and intend to run for life....
Not one of the self-bankruptcy-expert-scammers who trade for 6 months take the money and run.
I'm sure they'll help you out (within reason) but public forums are rarely the best place to do this.
Despite my feeling you probably brought this on yourself (ragging a (what 15-17 year old?) car on your first drive) I wish you the best of luck, I'd advise re-building to give you quality-control, but up to you.


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

Traders (in parts aswell as cars) rely on there reputation so i for one am glad that it has been posted in a forum. 

Surely its better to know than not to, I would want to know if a peadofile was living next door to my kids so why not.

I dont think the age or the ragging has anything to do with it, are you saying that its ok to buy the car but he isnt aloud to rag it on the way home. Surely thats what its there for.

Id imagine that it does not say on the reciept, 

sold as long as no ragging takes place.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

rapluvalways said:


> Traders (in parts aswell as cars) rely on there reputation so i for one am glad that it has been posted in a forum.
> 
> Surely its better to know than not to, I would want to know if a peadofile was living next door to my kids so why not.
> 
> ...


That's how Nissan sell the NEW R35GTR.....
The 'sold as long as no ragging takes place." part.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i can assure u i did not rag it all the way home as that would be quite hard through traffic on the m1 then it broke down in traffic on the m25? 
not here to cause problems but i have paid a lot of money for a car that didnt even last all the way home do u feel this is right! i dont beleive they sold me a duff car but never the less this has happend


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

The best thing to do would be to speak to your local trading standards office/Consumer Direct. Be completely honest with them and give them the facts and see what their advice is. A quick google shows the number as 08454 040506. 

Personally I would have thought that this falls foul of the Sales of goods act 1979 - Goods 'not fit for purpose' but speak to them and see what they say. I'm sure Knight Racer will do the decent thing as a respected trader on here if Trading Standards deem it so.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> i can assure u i did not rag it all the way home as that would be quite hard through traffic on the m1 then it broke down in traffic on the m25?
> not here to cause problems but i have paid a lot of money for a car that didnt even last all the way home do u feel this is right! i dont beleive they sold me a duff car but never the less this has happend


I do feel for you, it must just be bad luck then.
Joe and Albert would never sell or miss-represent a duffer as a good-un, I trust them implicitly.
I am sure you'll find they will help you as much is as reasonable.
.


----------



## rapluvalways (Jun 18, 2008)

it is definately not right and the ragging of the r35 will only be when running in.

Talk to trading standards and put a letter together. You 10000000% get the car repaired free of charge or youre money back. 

Definately. its up to him to proove you ragged it anyway. and he cant...

Feel for you mate even though i am a trader i know at least 3 people this has happened to and they have all had there cars repaired.

He may ask you to pay whatever he discou nted you towards the price of the repair.

Thats why if anyone i knows has a car they are unsure about they give a massive discount and write it on the reciept, that way they can say look we have already gave you 1k discount pay that and we will meet the bit in the middle.

That puts most buyers off and they just get it repaired themselves.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I do feel for you, but it happens, My mate brought a 35000m R32 GTR in mint standard condition, it ran sweet, good oil pressure hot & cold, He paid over 9k for it because it was that good, only a month ago he had it dyno tuned just i mild Power Fc map & a pair of induction filters. it was all done then parked ready for my mate to pick it up, an hour later he started it to go home & it knocked,,, 
I stripped it last week & number 6 big end bearing has spun,, Gutted.
But if you did buy of a trader you may have rights, that is true.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

it was off a trader but he sold it as a private sale!
according to a web site i have visited there is cause for enquiry as was taken for a test drive on the 15th of july but did not pick up the car till the 18th of jusly so i have no record of what happend to the car in this time.
the first time i ever drove it was on the 18th (when the trouble began) when the sale was completed


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i bought a major part for my r34gtr that clearly states FOR MOTORSPORTS USE ONLY by the manufacture,after some time while my car was undergoing some other works,i had this part stipped and inspected,resulting in the item requiering some parts .
i could have said to my repairer who i bought it from,**** IT,S ONLY 4 MONTHS OLD
he could have said to me **** OFF IT,S FOR MOTORSPORTS USE ONLY
on which i agreed,and my repairer then said,we will repar it you pay for the parts, ok
the point i,m trying to make is the repairer looked at the bigger picture ,and the damage to his reputation and loss of potental future work,was just not worth argueing over,but also i had to except his willingness to compremise
THATS WHY THE MAN IS A SUCCESSFULL BUSINESS MAN because he has the ability to think outside the box:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i dont want to argue i am willing to compromise...
just really disheartened by it all...
but £200 aint gona get me very far


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the list of mods? 420bhp @ 1.2bar is rediculous with any mods..!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

wasnt this car advertised as "standard" though??

427bhp is far from standard!:flame:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> bottom end failure and owning for about a week sounds normal to me,youve pushed it pretty hard and it broke. Im sure it was a few times in the limiter,after then there was a knocking noise and then came the overheating...


Exactly , one big advice for buyers and traders:
If the trader sells a car with a boost controller and if you ,customer, are buying such a car, both have to know that they are walking on a fine line . . . .

I have the same problem with one of my partners customers . . . sold a car in perfect condition , Turbos gone after 6 days . . . . and as Nismoman says, we asked the customer to refound the car or to do the repairs, partially paying them . . . he choose the car, as he loves it and we will try our best to assist him until recover . . . .

You have to know what you buy and from whom you buy it . . . same reverse you should know what you sell and to who . . .


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

knight-racer said:


> we cannot give you any warranty really. We've already offered you a very generous £200 towards your repairs.
> Regards
> Albert and Joe


you dont have a choice, you are obliged by law to give a warrenty with it

the law is pretty straight on this one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

T.F.S. said:


> you dont have a choice, you are obliged by law to give a warrenty with it
> 
> the law is pretty straight on this one


I don't know how it is in the UK, but in europe the EU has set some tight laws , so that any dealer has to refund the complete car , if it blows up, after 2 weeks. Then anyway they also need to give a 2 months warranty on a used car. The problem is that the EU gives a shit about tuned cars, as defo tuned cars don't exist in that law . . . . so if after 5 days your customer blows up the Turbos, because he liked to play with the boost controller (unaware) , it's still the dealer s fault . . . 

I think in this case the dealer is clearly at fault, not because of selling a broken car or wanting to make money with junk and misleading customers . . but simply because they sold a "TUNED" car. It's unknown territory and even the most proffessional tuner in the UK wouldn't have had a clue about when the car will broke apart!

Know what you sell, from who! This is import buisness, the most disinformative and abused car buisness in the world!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

A private seller can sell a car without warranty providing its fit for the purpose. A trader has a different set of rules to adhere to.

if you buy a lemon any case pursuing the seller after sale takes into account price paid. If you have paid under retail value (ie what you would of paid off the forecourt) then that amount is worked out and would be taken into account on working out how much if any compensation you would be entitled to.

Essentially the less you pay the lower the sellers obligations and the higher the risks you will take


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

nismoman said:


> offering to find you another engine is ok if it,s free,because if the facts are correct as posted by the new owner of the car,you have a legal right of address,under the consumer credit act.if every one acted like night racer (nothing personnel) that means any one can sell a car so long as they dont make a false claim and once you have payed your money and drove out the gate then it,s not there problem if it ****s up.I DONT THINK SO and there offer of addressing the problem with £200 is just an insult.
> nothing personnel against night racer but from the facts posted thats how i see it theres to meany people/traders that seem to think if it,s modified they can sell any thing without warranty



I feel I have to also agree with the above, and this is not an attack on anyone but a comment in general that would apply to any car dealer. The car should have made it home. £5600.00 is a market price for a working car that had been checked by yourselves and the buyer can reasonably expect the car to make it home!

I think you should take it back and make it clear you expect it to be repaired or a refund. Don't let anyone else strip the car down as that will make things more complicated. 

I sincerely hope it doesn't involve a lot of expense for anyone.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a white MR2 rev3 turbo, suspension was knocking like mad. He told me it was sold as seen. Unfortunatley for him he advertised it in a perfect working order. The small claims court went to town on him 

Can i also add theres no such thing as 'sold as seen' nowadays.

Consumer Direct - Buying from a dealer

Also check the website see if you can get any help. I must admit im now going to be very wary who I buy my first r32 from and to be frank offering 200 quid is taking the mick a little.

I must also say theres two sides to every coin and I hope you both meet in the middle


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

blue34 said:


> I think you should take it back and make it clear you expect it to be repaired or a refund. Don't let anyone else strip the car down as that will make things more complicated.
> 
> I sincerely hope it doesn't involve a lot of expense for anyone.


I think you can legally have it stripped and inspected, as long as it's by an independant specialist, (with no ties to either party), but as I said previously, trading standards sshould be the first phone call made and take it from there.

Alex B


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

GTRules said:


> whats the list of mods? 420bhp @ 1.2bar is rediculous with any mods..!



all i know is mines ecu, hks cat back, uprated turbos, hks induction, arc intercooler, hks valve controller

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/100901-r32-gtr-6250-a.html

thats the car


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi guys,

I would just like to clarify that we were only ever initially told that there was an overheating problem. Trev told us that this happened only when standing still, and resumed to normal when cruising. We advised him to check a few things - radiator, fan, thermostat and water pump.

Few days later Trev came back and said its a suspected head gasket failure. We thought this was one of the least likely, as normally the water temp rises the more its driven.

However, with this in mind and without any inspection, we offered Trev £200 towards any repairs that might be needed (thinking this should be more than enough to cover parts). We thought this was a very generous offer for an overheating problem, especially one thats been described in such a manner.

And to let you know, we are discussing this issue with Trev via pm as well.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

_"Mr A" buys a computer from Dixons. Within a few days he has problems with it, packs it up and takes it to his local PC world (cos it's closer). Naturally they diagnose it as faulty and tell you that PC World's goods are far superior!_

My point is, take/deliver it back to Knight racer and deal with it professionally.
Getting a competitor to diagnose/rectify it will only confuse matters.

I've been to knight racer and they appear to be a good bunch of lads - do them the decency of letting them sort it!

Ian


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> all i know is mines ecu, hks cat back, uprated turbos, hks induction, arc intercooler, hks valve controller
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/100901-r32-gtr-6250-a.html
> 
> thats the car



doesnt say anything about turbos? what turbos are on it?? its not breathing very well if its a cat back and if you ran 1.2bar with decat you would get around 450bhp if the turbos arent standard like youre claiming and if they are standard its too much boost! they didnt mention uprated turbos? they suspect its a mines ecu? not very accurate is it...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Ian C said:


> _"Mr A" buys a computer from Dixons. Within a few days he has problems with it, packs it up and takes it to his local PC world (cos it's closer). Naturally they diagnose it as faulty and tell you that PC World's goods are far superior!_
> 
> My point is, take/deliver it back to Knight racer and deal with it professionally.
> Getting a competitor to diagnose/rectify it will only confuse matters.
> ...


there has been no offer to sort the problem at all! apart from looking for an engine and the £200 for the heating issue.
basically they are saying it is my fault.
either i drove it wrong or my mechanic may have.
has taught me a valuable lesson on who to deal with in future. people keep saying they are good guys but i am still left with an unusable car at the end of the day.
i am not alone in thinking a car that has just been tuned and dynoed should last more than a day?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyway around :

A good and succesfull trader, importer, dealer, gets this situation from time to time, thought good traders only sell quality cars they won't have problems with afterwards . . .
If the trader here in question is that good and sell so many nice cars, they will have the budget (an insurance for buisness) to refound that customers car . . . god it's only 5600GBP!!! If this will ruin the trader, his buisness is anyway crap.

And for the general note 5600GBP are barly 1.190.451Yen. In japan you can go to hell if you think buying such a cheap R32 GTR will leave you long without problems . . . so now just think for what price in japan this trader has bought this car . . . (at usuless junk price tag, which is every GTR sub 1.000.000Yen)

Traders should be transparent and tell customers in europe what is the reality on the japanese market . . . that's my biggest complain.


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

trevbwhite said:


> there has been no offer to sort the problem at all! apart from looking for an engine and the £200 for the heating issue.
> basically they are saying it is my fault.
> either i drove it wrong or my mechanic may have.
> has taught me a valuable lesson on who to deal with in future. people keep saying they are good guys but i am still left with an unusable car at the end of the day.
> i am not alone in thinking a car that has just been tuned and dynoed should last more than a day?


you have had lots of advice advising you too speak to consumer direct or trading standards and see exactly where you stand. 
have you done this yet? i cant see how moaning on the forum is going too help you im afraid.
as said on the first page this is the route i took and the trader paid for a replacement engine.
Jeez you cant buy a blown up rb26 for anything under 500 quid, what use is 200 to anyone?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Trevbwhite

As Jasper99 says Firstly you should stop posting about this and actually do something about it . Posting neg things may make you feel better but it wont get the car fixed.

Every time you post something you dont help yourself as you risk alienating him and at this stage thats counter productive.

Talk to knight racer and give him a chance to fix it. Decide what you think is a reasonable outcome tell him IN WRITING and stick to it. Ask for his response in writing .
You will get nowhere with trading standards if you have not given him the chance to put it right and having his response in writng will confirm this.
Its not being heavy its simply businesslike.

Then if he does not sort things out then post it on the forum. 

A few point of law :
Consumer credit act is only of use if you paid by credit card or bought it on finance.
Traders cannott simply say somethings a private sale unless its their own personal car and it never went through the company and was advertised as such.
Mods or not it has to be fit for purpose - it has to work .
The price you paid has no effect on the above .

Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

OK,

I think everyone that wants to has had a say and, since trevbwhite and Knight-racer are discussing via PM, I'm closing it for now.

trevbwhite and Knight-racer, let me know when it's resolved and we can re-open the thread.

Cheers


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

issue is being re-solved 
knight racer has kindly offered to go hals on fixing it.
i have decided to re-build and they have glady said they will help out with the parts.
thankyou everybody for your advice!
watch this space!!!
re-build on the way


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm glad we have come to a satisfactory agreement professionally.

As a reputable trader in the skyline community, we werent going to just leave it, even if somethings not completely our fault. We want all customers to be happy at the end of the day.

Please let us know when you are ready


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck with the rebuild trev


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

a satisfactory conclusion for all involved. to keep this thread from degenerating, i'm gonna lock it

kudos

mook


----------

